# New Craft Malthouse



## xeef (4/12/15)

Hello fellow homebrewers!

My name is Drew, and I am currently investigating the viability of starting a small batch craft malthouse in country Victoria. I will be aiming at making high-quality, small batch malts for the local craft brewing/homebrew industries starting with base malts and expanding into a full portfolio of malt including roast malts, crystal malts, smoked malts, specialty grains (including gluten free malts), and everything in between.

I feel that the world of malt could really do with a similar grassroots/craft movement that has happened in the beer scene with the explosion of craft beer. This is already happening in North America with approximately 60 craft malthouses operating or in planning/construction phases. I have been managing a larger malthouse for the last 3 years, and as a devoted craft beer fan and homebrewer (I love my 100L Blichmann setup), believe I am in a unique position to create fantastic (and affordable) malt for this industry!

For homebrewers, I will be looking at setting up an e-commerce website to allow you to buy direct from the malthouse, which will mean prices can stay reasonable. I'm thinking of offering bag sizes of 25kg, 10kg, 5kg and 1kg.

As homebrewers, I would love to get your feedback on this venture to help me make some more informed decisions.

1. Does using malt from such a service appeal to you?
2. Is there anything you aren't getting from your current malt/malt supplier that you would like to be getting?
3. Is there any specific type of malt that you would like to use, but is not easy to get/too expensive?
4. Are there any other comments you might like to make?

Thank you very much for your time,

Drew


----------



## DU99 (4/12/15)

Sounds a interesting idea,which part of victoria you looking at,and how long would it take to be up and running


----------



## Blind Dog (4/12/15)

So long as the price is reasonable. I'm sure you'll get takers for the malt. The killer might be postage as it can add a significant cost. I can pick up a sack of Simpsons MO or Golden Promise for $65 from an LHBS 20 minutes away, so I'm not that likely to order a sack of grain from elsewhere that comes with a $20 postage charge unless I'm paying only a little more overall or I simply have to have the grain. Maybe organise a bulk buy either to capital cities or AHB hubs when you're up and running?


----------



## JDW81 (4/12/15)

If they are good quality and reasonably priced then I'd certainly be interested. 

Where in country Vic are you located?


----------

